# Work in the Fitness Industry?



## lynchy (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

I was hoping someone could help me or provide me with information regarding employment in Singapore 

I'm from the UK & currently in the process of completing my Diploma in Fitness in Australia. Is it possible to find work in Singapore in the Fitness Industry as a Gym/Personal trainer - albeit with the right qualifications? 

Many thanks 

Lynchy


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Start looking at the New Straits Times on-line version and checking job boards. It isn't enough that there are jobs, you have to be filling a job that can't be filled by a local person, either because you have special skills or because there is a shortage in your field. One thing you might try is contacting professional associations.


----------



## tangjo (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

You could try some organisations cos they're looking for fitness prof. As a matter-of-fact, altho the right certifications play an important role, nevertheless, some org are willing to take in those who have different qualifications or almost similar. 

Amore (if you're a girl), or Slender Shapes. Or else try True Yoga which has taken over Planet Fitness. Just go to google or yahoo search and type in FITNESS JOBS IN SINGAPORE and you can see many there.

All the best!

Jo


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

*Fitness Job in Singapore*

Hi Lynchy!

there are many fitness centers here in Singapore. You can try looking to send your resume to them. 

Planet Fitness
Fitness First
California Fitness
Amore

and plenty more. You can try looking for them on google. 

Cheers!



lynchy said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me or provide me with information regarding employment in Singapore
> 
> ...


----------

